# Gender



## Redfoottortoise (Jun 27, 2020)

Does anyone know how to tell the gender of a young red footed tortoise?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata (Jun 27, 2020)

You can’t tell the Gender of a young Tortoise... we can’t stress this enough.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Redfoottortoise said:


> Does anyone know how to tell the gender of a young red footed tortoise?


Tortoise has to be about 6-8" before you'll be able to tell for sure.


----------



## The Tortoise Tree (Jun 27, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Tortoise has to be about 6-8" before you'll be able to tell for sure.


For sure?...


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Tortoise Tree said:


> For sure?...


They all look female, until about that size usually. If by about 8" your tort hasn't developed any male characteristics, then you can say it's a female for sure.


----------



## The Tortoise Tree (Jun 27, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They all look female, until about that size usually. If by about 8" your tort hasn't developed any male characteristics, then you can say it's a female for sure.


I just didn't get how you could tell the gender when there that small. Then again, I probably work with larger tortoises


----------



## The Tortoise Tree (Jun 27, 2020)

The Tortoise Tree said:


> I just didn't get how you could tell the gender when there that small. Then again, I probably work with larger tortoises


That also take longer to develop


----------

